# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  کتاب تجزیه و تحلیل بدافزار

## C3phalex1n_0x

ضمیمه 139986
بالاخره  کتاب تحلیل بدافزارها که ترجمه روان Practical Malware Analysis و یادداشت  های بنده در کلاس های آمورشی بود، بعد از چهار سال چاپ شد. برای خرید می  توانید با انتشارات دیباگران تماس بگیرید. البته برخی از وب سایت ها هم  برای خرید آنلاین آن را با قیمت 50 هزار تومان قرار داده اند.
سرفصل های کتاب :
مقدمهفصل اول : روش تجزیه و تحليل ایستافصل دوم : تجزیه و تحليل بدافزار در ماشين مجازیفصل سوم : تجزیه و تحليل پویای بدافزارفصل چهارم : دیس اسمبلی در معماری x86فصل پنجم : دیس اسمبلر IDA Proفصل ششم : شناخت ساختمان های کد C در اسمبلیفصل هفتم : تجزیه و تحليل برنامه های مخرب ویندوزفصل نهم : دیباگر OllyDBGفصل دهم: دیباگ در سطح کرنل با WinDBGفصل یازدهم: رفتار بدافزارفصل دوازدهم: راه اندازی مخفيانه بدافزارفصل سيزدهم : رمزگذاریی دادههافصل چهاردهم : نشانه ارتباطات شبکه متمرکز بدافزاربخش پانزدهم : ضد دیس اسمبلیفصل شانزدهم : روشهای ضد دیباگفصل هفدهم : روشهای ضد ماشينمجازیفصل هجدهم : پکرها و آنپَکرهافصل نوزدهم : تجزیه و تحليل شلکدفصل بيستم: تجزیه و تحليل C++‎فصل بيست و یکم : بدافزارهای بر پایه معماری x64
برای دانلود فایل آزمایشگاه های کتاب بر روی لینک (آدرس) کلید کنید.
برای خرید هم می توانید به آدرس (لینک) رجوع کنید.

----------


## محمد حسین صمدیان

رمز داره فایلش. رمزش چیه؟

----------

